# problema avvio X

## inspiron

Da ieri quando avvio X si vede lo sfondo, il mouse e nient'altro, e di conseguenza non posso fare niente, nemmeno aprire una shell tramite combinazione di tasti?

Da che puo dipendere?

di che info avete bisogno?

grazie

----------

## Peach

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> Da ieri quando avvio X si vede lo sfondo, il mouse e nient'altro, e di conseguenza non posso fare niente, nemmeno aprire una shell tramite combinazione di tasti?

 

se avvii da xdm disabilitalo e avvia X direttamente da console e vedi se ci sono errori particolari.

di solito questi sono errori di xsession che nn carica il giusto "gestore del desktop".

se il problema è di X di solito puoi avere gli errori possibili consultando l'output di:

```
# grep -e WW -e EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

ciao

----------

## skypjack

consiglio standard: ricompila xorg-server

se non aiuta, ne riparliamo...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> consiglio standard: ricompila xorg-server
> 
> se non aiuta, ne riparliamo...  

 

che esagerato. a me era capitato un errore simile, solo che il problema era di entrance che si caricava un xsession sbagliato/erroneo. Ho risolto aggiungendo a mano l'entry...

----------

## skypjack

entrance => e17 (spesso)

Ti stimo, l'ho usato per mesi... A che punto siamo? Lo abbandonai per instabilità non cosnigliata sotto tesi...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Peach

[OT]

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> entrance => e17 (spesso)

 

no a dir la verità uso solo entrance.

cmq ci sono un po' di cosine più nobili... io usavo il cvs e sinceramente tutta questa instabilità non l'ho mai trovata... certe finestre cozzavano con il window manager di e17, basta starci attenti.

[/OT]

----------

## inspiron

allora...

Xorg.0.log non da errori , ed ho ricompilato xorg-server, ma niente...

sempre la stessa cosa?

cos'altro puo essere?

grazie

----------

## Peach

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> allora...
> 
> Xorg.0.log non da errori , ed ho ricompilato xorg-server, ma niente...

 

ok

cosa lanci per avviarlo? come selezioni il tuo de/wm ?

/var/log/messages non riporta niente?

----------

## inspiron

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*   allora...
> 
> Xorg.0.log non da errori , ed ho ricompilato xorg-server, ma niente... 
> 
> ok
> ...

 

semplicemente quando si avvio il pc, fa tutto il boot, fa partire local, metto username e password e poi do "startx"....

una cosa sospetto che vedo in /var/log/messages è questa:

```

localhost Out of memory: Kill process 5248 (clamd) score 13352 and children .

localhost out of memory: killed process 5248 (clamd)

```

Non so se puio aiutare, ma poco prima che succedesse tutto avevo installato kclamav....

----------

## Peach

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> semplicemente quando si avvio il pc, fa tutto il boot, fa partire local, metto username e password e poi do "startx"....

 

devo presumere che kde (da quello che dici sembra sia questo il tuo desktop environment) venga selezionato in base a qualcosa contenuto in ~/.xsessionrc . l'hai già controllato? se nn viene avviato in questo modo, sai dirmi come?

hai provato a dare un revdep-rebuild che non si sia scazzata qualche lib di X o di kde negli aggiornamenti recenti???

per il messaggio di clamd direi che non c'entra nulla... se hai problemi con il filtraggio della posta sarebbe opportuno aprire un'altro thread...

----------

## inspiron

c'entra niente il fatto che uso xinit?

----------

## Peach

il file che citavo cmq è ~/.xsession

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> c'entra niente il fatto che uso xinit?

 

così ad occhio xinit di cui tu parli è il file alternativo a .xsession sempre nella home.

ovverosia ~/.xinitrc

che comandi contiene?

hai provato ad avviare kde a mano? (se nn erro con "startkde")

inoltre hai provato a dare un "revdep-rebuild -p" per vedere se ci sono broken link alle librerie di sistema (X o quant'altro)?

----------

## Peach

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> una cosa sospetto che vedo in /var/log/messages è questa:
> 
> ```
> 
> localhost Out of memory: Kill process 5248 (clamd) score 13352 and children .
> ...

 

scusa, non avevo dato molta importanza a questo messaggio, però da un "OOM" e nn è carino

tieni sott'occhio la memoria (da terminale con "free") e verifica che non sia satura (ram e swap)

----------

## inspiron

 *Peach wrote:*   

> il file che citavo cmq è ~/.xsession
> 
>  *inspiron wrote:*   c'entra niente il fatto che uso xinit? 
> 
> così ad occhio xinit di cui tu parli è il file alternativo a .xsession sempre nella home.
> ...

 

in .xinitrc c'è solo   "exec startkde" revdep-rebuild l'ho dato ma è tutto a posto...

----------

## devilheart

prova ad avviare kde da root

----------

## inspiron

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> prova ad avviare kde da root

 

in questo modo si vede tutto alla perfezione.... Tranne che manca il mouse  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## inspiron

errore mio. il mouse da root si vede

X da root funziona perfettamente

----------

## devilheart

può essere un problema di permessi. svuota /tmp e assicurati che i suoi permessi siano rwxrwxrwt

----------

## inspiron

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> può essere un problema di permessi. svuota /tmp e assicurati che i suoi permessi siano rwxrwxrwt

 

/tmp svuotato e permessi ok, ma il problema permane

----------

## Peach

 *inspiron wrote:*   

>  *devilheart wrote:*   può essere un problema di permessi. svuota /tmp e assicurati che i suoi permessi siano rwxrwxrwt 
> 
> /tmp svuotato e permessi ok, ma il problema permane

 

prova a rimuovere/rinominare la directory di configurazione di kde

----------

## inspiron

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*    *devilheart wrote:*   può essere un problema di permessi. svuota /tmp e assicurati che i suoi permessi siano rwxrwxrwt 
> 
> /tmp svuotato e permessi ok, ma il problema permane 
> 
> prova a rimuovere/rinominare la directory di configurazione di kde

 

rimuovere?

----------

## Kernel78

 *inspiron wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*    *inspiron wrote:*    *devilheart wrote:*   può essere un problema di permessi. svuota /tmp e assicurati che i suoi permessi siano rwxrwxrwt 
> 
> /tmp svuotato e permessi ok, ma il problema permane 
> 
> prova a rimuovere/rinominare la directory di configurazione di kde 
> ...

 

rimuovere = rm

rinominare = mv

----------

## inspiron

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*    *Peach wrote:*    *inspiron wrote:*    *devilheart wrote:*   può essere un problema di permessi. svuota /tmp e assicurati che i suoi permessi siano rwxrwxrwt 
> 
> /tmp svuotato e permessi ok, ma il problema permane 
> 
> prova a rimuovere/rinominare la directory di configurazione di kde 
> ...

 

ma devo rimuovere la cartella .kde?

in questo caso non perdo tutte le impostazioni di kde?

----------

## veonline

hai controllato i permessi di /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg? dovrebbero essere:

```

[~]  # ls -l /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg 

-rws--x--x 1 root root 1799916  2 mag 15:02 /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg

```

----------

## djinnZ

Se non è un problema di configurazione di kde (spostala e poi prova a riportarne i vari componenti per non perdere tutto) può essere un errore di .Xauthrity e e compagnia o di .kderc, prova prima con quelli che non fanno danno.

----------

## Kernel78

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> ma devo rimuovere la cartella .kde?
> 
> in questo caso non perdo tutte le impostazioni di kde?

 

rimuovere o rinominare, se non ti va di rimuovere perhcè non vuoi perdere tutte le impostazioni allora rinominala.

----------

## inspiron

l'ho rinominata ma non è cambiato nniente

----------

## inspiron

cos'altro potrebbe essere?

----------

## inspiron

nesusno sa aiutarmi?

ho un computer che non posso usare....  :Sad: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> nesusno sa aiutarmi?
> 
> ho un computer che non posso usare.... 

 

hai dato :

```
 rm -rf ~/.kde 
```

 e riavviato X ??

posta l'output di:

```
egrep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

ed  

```
egrep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

----------

## inspiron

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*   nesusno sa aiutarmi?
> 
> ho un computer che non posso usare....  
> 
> hai dato :
> ...

 

~/.kde puntava a .kde3.5, ho solo rinominato .kde3.5 in kde3.4

ho sbagliato?

----------

## crisandbea

 *inspiron wrote:*   

>  *
> 
> ~/.kde puntava a .kde3.5, ho solo rinominato .kde3.5 in kde3.4
> 
> ho sbagliato?

 

mi suona strano che 

```
 ~/.kde
```

 punti a 

```
~./kde3.5
```

in quanto sono due directory e non link.

posta 

```
ls -l ~/.kde
```

nb:non dovevi rinominare quella dir 

```
~.kde3.5 
```

----------

## Kernel78

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> mi suona strano che 
> 
> ```
>  ~/.kde
> ```
> ...

 

A me suona strano che siano due directory ... io ho 

```
$ ls -ld .kde*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 edo edo   7 25 mag 22:28 .kde -> .kde3.5

drwxr-xr-x 4 edo edo  87 15 ott  2006 .kde3.5

```

----------

## inspiron

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   mi suona strano che 
> 
> ```
>  ~/.kde
> ```
> ...

 

evidentemente mimero spiegato male...

sto nella tua stessa situazione...

non ho fatto altro che rinominare .kde3.5 in .kde3.4,ma non è cambiato niente.

----------

## crisandbea

vi posto il mio ls:

```

ls -ld .kde*

drwx------ 4 cristian cristian   90 May  5 09:23 .kde

drwxr-xr-x 4 cristian cristian 4096 Apr 30 18:18 .kde3.5

-rw------- 1 cristian cristian  154 May  5 09:22 .kderc

```

ed a me funge tutto.

ciao

----------

## djinnZ

ripeto quanto già detto sugli authfile e ti consiglio di togliere di mezzo tutte le dir .kde (alcune applicazioni che hanno la certezza di non cambiare formato dei file o sono di uso più generico scrivono in .kde altre meno "affidabili" preferiscono scrivere in .kde3.x)  e .kderc (se c'è).

i permessi della dir utente sono a posto?

usi qualcosa di "strano" (grsec/pax in pratica)? Se si rivedi le configurazioni del kernel c'è un'apposita opzione che blocca l'esecuzione di X da utente.

Avviando da root funge? Se si controlli se non hai negato il login al tuo utente?

Può anche essere un problema di permessi degli eseguibili di kde/X come dovrebbe essre in un vecchio thread.

spostare vuol dire creare una dir /home/save (ad esempio) e buttarci tutto ciò che riguarda X e kde. Se funziona di nuovo ti riporti un pezzo alla volta le vecchie configurazioni così trovi quella che non serve. Se non funziona... emerge

----------

## inspiron

ora che mi ricordo, prima che succedessero tutte queste cose avete installato delle cose (non ricordo quali) e ne avevo disinstallate altre (non ricordo quali)

puo dipendere tutto da qualche pacchetto?

----------

## inspiron

allora...

ho fatto un ls -la .kde3.5

ho il seguente broken link:

```

socket-localhost -> /tmp/ksocket-marco

```

Il file /tmp/ksocket-marco non esiste piu..

può dipendere da questo?

come posso risolvere?

grazie

----------

## inspiron

ok...

girando per il forum ho capito che il problema è che avevo dato un 

```

rm -R /tmp/*

```

errore mio....  :Twisted Evil: 

pero non sono riuscito a trovare una soluzione... quale puo essere?

----------

## knefas

inspiron, non ho capito bene, hai provato a rinominare (tutte!) le cartelle di kde? (le rimetti a posto se vuoi dopo) tipo puoi fare

```
mkdir mykdebackups

mv .kde* mykdebackups/
```

e fare ripartire X.

----------

## inspiron

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> allora...
> 
> ho fatto un ls -la .kde3.5
> 
> ho il seguente broken link:
> ...

 

Il problema secondo me è questo broken link....

ma non so come ripristinarlo...

----------

## knefas

se lo cancelli (ma non e' dentro la dir di kde? non hai gia' spostato/cancellato tutta la dir?) kde al riavvio te lo dovrebbe ricreare.

----------

